# [ot] ho perso la password del mio ftp [risolto]

## CarloJekko

non mi ricordo la password ftp dl mio server... c'è un software che usa brute force che parte da una parola e prova tutte le combinazioni?

lo potrei fare anche io ma impiegherei un pò di tempo... se esiste già è meglio grazie per l'aiuto...

----------

## Little Cash

Ciao, scusa fammi capire: stai dicendo di avere una macchina su cui sei root e di aver dimenticato la password del demone ftp relativa ad un username, o di aver dimenticato la tua pass su un server ftp su un'ipotetica macchina su cui non hai il root? 

P.S.: In ogni caso un brute force mi sembra la cosa meno adatta da fare

----------

## Gavrila

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> non mi ricordo la password ftp dl mio server... c'è un software che usa brute force che parte da una parola e prova tutte le combinazioni?
> 
> lo potrei fare anche io ma impiegherei un pò di tempo... se esiste già è meglio grazie per l'aiuto...

 

cerca qua

http://www.gdf.it

----------

## rota

squsami se te lo dico...ma mi sembra strano.......quello che dici......

se ai passwd di root puoi tranquilamente cambiare la passwd del tuo server noo???

se non sei l'aministratorer puoi richiedere una nuova passwd all'aministratore.....cosi eviti casini legali ecc...

----------

## CarloJekko

il server si trova a 60 Km da me... allora volevo sapere se è possibile usare un brute force...

L'utente lo so... e la password sono sicuro che inizia in un certo modo ma non mi ricordo la fine...

Non credo sia un'atto illegale fare un brute force alla propria macchina

Vabbè credo ke nessuno ci crederà mai. Mi arrangio vado lì e lo resetto...

Che faccio cancello il topic... credo sia inutile...

----------

## Cazzantonio

non puoi loggarti via ssh sulla tua macchina?

----------

## rota

da una persona fidatati fai riavviare la macchina.....

è apri una schell non protetta.......cos puoi cambiare  la passwd di root..... :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> non puoi loggarti via ssh sulla tua macchina?

 

Purtroppo la password di ssh e ftp è la stessa... 

E non c'è nessuno vicino alla macchina... l'ho lasciata sabato scorso nella località dove villeggio... l'ho lasciato accesso per fargli fare i calcoli matlab(durano anche giorni) che gli passo durante la settimana... così da non intasare il pc che mio fratello usa anche per giocare ...

----------

## flocchini

Beh propongo una cura a base di fosforo per la memoria  :Laughing:   Scherzi a parte, come hai fatto a dimenticarti le password di ssh e ftp? Credo che come me anche il 90% della gente qua dentro di password ne sappia un bel po' a memoria, clienti compresi...

Direi che ti tocca fare un bel viaggetto  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

io ti consiglio di rispolverare i neuroni.. con un po di scervellamento credo che la tua password salti fuori..  :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Credo che come me anche il 90% della gente qua dentro di password ne sappia un bel po' a memoria, clienti compresi...

 

Io le tengo sul palmare  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lan

io tengo i certificate con ssh agente comodo, veloce e sicuro  :Very Happy:  inoltre copia dei certificate su una chiavetta usb criptata  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## flocchini

Evvai tutti a ciulare il palmare di randomaze!  :Laughing: 

In effetti anche io le tengo li', criptate ovviamente... Ed e' talmente sbatti accederci che alla fine le imparo a memoria e faccio prima  :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Evvai tutti a ciulare il palmare di randomaze!

 

Beh, in quel caso ne devi sapere solo una, quella per sbloccate keyring  :Wink: 

----------

## rota

@radomaze che palamere tieni???'  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> @radomaze che palamere tieni???'  

 

Tipica domanda che starebbe meglio in un mp.  :Rolling Eyes: 

In ogni caso raccontato tutto qui  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Googlando un po ho trovato qualcosa (unsecure 1.2)

nel dict gli ho messo un pò varie combinazioni di pass posibile e nell'user il mio utente... me l'ha trovata in 25 min... ( me no male che non ho bloccato gli accessi)

----------

## rota

la cosa non è che sia poi cosi tanto trranquilizzante.........anzzi fossi in te mi preoucuperei un pochino no ???' :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *rota wrote:*   

> la cosa non è che sia poi cosi tanto trranquilizzante.........anzzi fossi in te mi preoucuperei un pochino no ???' 

 

il fatto è che il nome utante era noto e la pass... avevo in mente com'era fatta... cmq  adesso ho aumentato i sistemi di sicurezza

----------

